# Introduction



## OnAJourney44 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, greetings from North Carolina. I am not a mason but I am currently in the process of petitioning a lodge (PHA) here in my city. I'm here to possibly gain more information about masonry and once if accepted and become a brother would like to meet other brothers around the world. 

- J.B.


----------



## goomba (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to the site.  Keep us posted about your petition.


----------



## OnAJourney44 (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks a lot ! Will do


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2017)

OnAJourney44 said:


> Hello everyone, greetings from North Carolina. I am not a mason but I am currently in the process of petitioning a lodge (PHA) here in my city. I'm here to possibly gain more information about masonry and once if accepted and become a brother would like to meet other brothers around the world.
> 
> - J.B.



Welcome, good luck, and we'll try to help with questions


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 16, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. You have come to the right place if you are seeking  knowledge about Masonry.


----------



## OnAJourney44 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks !


----------



## Keith C (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome and best of luck for the petitioning process!


----------



## OnAJourney44 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to hopefully becoming a mason. Its something  I've always wanted to persue as my grandfather is a master mason(RIP)  I hope all goes well and I will become a brother one of these good days, I'll keep you posted, thanks for the well wishes Keith !


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 17, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jun 18, 2017)

Welcome to the doorstep of an awesome Fraternity.
But as a suggestion, i'd encourage you to start your Masonic journey off the right way. Don't look for your experience here or anywhere else online just yet. 

In fact, i think you shouldn't spoil your future experience by participating in Masonic forums. 

There's an experience in wait for you which you must be brave enough to go into not knowing. Trust and believe that it's meant for you to enter Masonry in a dark state. We're not supposed to know anything. Otherwise what's the point of it if we come through the door with a head full of pre-conceived thoughts already.

I'm surprised no other Brother advised you to just chill and ride it out until your petitioning Lodge connects with you. Works better that way.


----------



## OnAJourney44 (Jun 19, 2017)

Understood but I'm not here to try to find out what I will be going through or how the process goes. I'm here to look and read about different things that y'all  are doing to help your communities and help impact the world. Looking at photos, events, etc. Thanks though !


----------



## OnAJourney44 (Sep 25, 2017)

Greeting Brothers ! Just checking back in to let you all know my petition had been accepted and I had my initiation on 9/19... Thanks for all that did reach out and welcomed me before I even petitioned my lodge ! I’m glad that I went forward and chose to join this awesome group of brothers in travels ! Thanks again !


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 25, 2017)

OnAJourney44 said:


> Greeting Brothers ! Just checking back in to let you all know my petition had been accepted and I had my initiation on 9/19... Thanks for all that did reach out and welcomed me before I even petitioned my lodge ! I’m glad that I went forward and chose to join this awesome group of brothers in travels ! Thanks again !


Oh nice! Congrats, Brother.


----------



## OnAJourney44 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks my brother !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2017)

OnAJourney44 said:


> Greeting Brothers ! Just checking back in to let you all know my petition had been accepted and I had my initiation on 9/19... Thanks for all that did reach out and welcomed me before I even petitioned my lodge ! I’m glad that I went forward and chose to join this awesome group of brothers in travels ! Thanks again !


Congratulations Brother!


----------

